# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  ~~ Sweetness Trip Report - Day Three Treasure Beach (Part Four)

## Sweetness

Took a road trip to Lil Ochi where you pick your fish and they cook it up fresh while you wait. Cool spot and it was yummy. Magician walkin round and making the locals laugh out loud, kids, dogs, lots of family fun. The road there was breathtakingly beautiful for me....love love loved the ride. more pot holes but the oh so professional and highly recommended Gary Brooks took great care of us in his super nice car....thanks Matt for the recommendation - he says hello!!!! Got a good picture of him.

----------


## Laurel

love all the sharing Sweets ... love this area.  Gary looks wonderful ... he has not aged one single bit!!  such a nice young man ~

----------


## Jim-Donna

We have alse used Gary. He should drive for Nascar! COOL DUDE!
Loved Little Ochie.

----------


## Nurse Marcia

How long did it take for you to get from Jake's to Little Ochi?
I would give about anything for an escovitch Parrot Fish and festival right now.

----------


## Sweetness

Marcia - it was just under an hour with our expert driver dodging huge and frequent pot holes - inland, up, around and back down to the sea. That festival was super fresh and good and the escovitch very delicious .....

----------

